# Infant upper and lower extremity codes



## pacosta1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you have the reference that defines an infant as <1 yr old and therefore that that code should not be used in kids >1 yr of age? for cpt codes 73092 and 73592. Or can these codes be used for children up to 24 months. CPT book does not give a decription on age it just states infant,  are we to assume the infant is 0-12 months. HELP!


----------



## asaithambi (Aug 3, 2011)

You can use those code to children also because in Lay Description says "Infant or child"  must first be immobilized to prevent 
 movement during the film taking.I hope this will help to you.




Thanks,


Asaithambi


----------



## pacosta1 (Aug 4, 2011)

So the age of the child would you then say up to 24 months or older, or stops at 24 months. I have see this somewhere, i know i have. Im still kind of confused.


----------



## Pfukada (Dec 17, 2018)

*73092: Radiologic examination; upper extremity, infant, minimum of 2 views*

has anyone heard of any updates to correctly billing for an upper extremity x-ray for a child through the age of 5 years of age? if they get a single view of the entire upper extremity, we would have to bill for each component separately? But, wouldn't that call for separate films or just a separate note? on an earlier thread regarding this subject, someone mentioned the only other available option would be to bill the "unlisted code". 

Any thoughts on this issue?


----------

